# Διώξεις των χριστιανών σε Ασία και Αφρική



## Costas (Jan 17, 2009)

Μέρες που είναι, με το Ισραήλ να οργιάζει στην περιοχή και όλους να το καταδικάζουν, θεωρώ ότι δεν πρέπει παράλληλα να ξεχνάμε ποιοι είναι οι γείτονές του, ποια είναι τα ήθη τους, ποιο το επίπεδο των ελευθεριών τους, πολιτικών, θρησκευτικών και κοινωνικών. Να λοιπόν ένα από τα πολλά άρθρα που βρίσκει κανείς στο διαδίκτυο για τους Κόπτες Αιγυπτίους, οι οποίοι αποτελούν το 10-15 τοις εκατό του πληθυσμού της χώρας και δεν είναι ούτε καν αλλόγλωσσοι αλλά διαφέρουν μόνο στη θρησκεία, και μάλιστα η θρησκεία τους είναι παλιότερη από των σουνιτών μουσουλμάνων Αιγυπτίων. Η συμπεριφορά που τους επιφυλάσσεται (χειροτέρεψε από τον καιρό του Νάσερ, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο της Wikipedia Religion in Egypt) είναι αυτή που περιγράφεται στα δύο άρθρα.
Σήμερα η γυναίκα μου πήγε να μαζέψει υπογραφές για ένα θέμα που βράζει τον τελευταίο καιρό στην περιοχή του Άγ. Παντελεήμονα με τους Αφγανούς μετανάστες. Θα το έχετε ακουστά από τα ΜΜΕ. Υπάρχουν οι υπέρ και οι κατά, κλπ. κλπ., και μαζεύουν όλοι υπογραφές κττ. Μίλησε λοιπόν με διάφορους της γειτονιάς, και μια γυναίκα, Αράβισσα, που ήταν υπέρ της απομάκρυνσης των Αφγανών, της είπε ότι είναι φευγάτη από την Αίγυπτο επειδή ήταν χριστιανή. "Μας φτύνανε στο δρόμο", τής είπε για το πώς περνούσανε στην πατρίδα της, ώσπου πήρανε των ομματιών τους και φύγανε, όπως έχουν φύγει εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες άλλοι, κυρίως προς τις ΗΠΑ. Τους φτύνανε στο δρόμο, λοιπόν. Εξ όνυχος τον λέοντα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2013)

* Egypt's sectarian tensions become politicised*
Attacks on Christians following the revolution led the minority to back an army coup, creating more polarisation. (Al Jazeera)

(...)
*Attacks on Christians *
Sectarian violence is not new in Egypt, exploding intermittently as successive governments have been unable to quell tensions, and since Morsi was ousted minorities have continued to be targets.
There have been at least six assaults on Coptic Christians – who form about 10 per cent of the Arab world’s most populous country of 84 million – in which at least seven have died and properties have been torched.
North Sinai has been a hotspot where unidentified attackers killed Christians, including a priest, in three different incidents.
Mob violence has also claimed lives. On July 5 in Luxor, upper Egypt, four Copts were beaten to death and at least three injured after a Muslim’s corpse was found near Naga Hassan during clashes in which 24 Christian properties were destroyed.
Coptic churches have also been attacked, and on July 3 two were set ablaze by pro-Morsi protesters in El-Minya and a church in the western coastal city of Marsa Matruh was damaged. On July 9, masked attackers shot at St Mary’s church in Port Said.
Violence had been intensifying across the country, claiming at least 100 lives, in the days before defence minister El Sisi called on Egyptians to take to the streets on Friday 26 to give the army a mandate to “combat terrorism”.
Morsi supporters seeking his reinstatement repeatedly clashed with his opponents and security forces, while Islamists avenged him by targeting soldiers and Christians.
(...)


----------



## Costas (Aug 15, 2013)

Φωτογραφίες από τους χτεσινούς εμπρησμούς κοπτικών (και μιας Ορθόδοξης) εκκλησιών στην Αίγυπτο. (Al Jazeera)


----------



## Costas (Aug 25, 2013)

Lawless Sinai Shows Risks Rising in Fractured Egypt (NYT)


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2014)

Οι χριστιανοί εκδιώκονται από τη Μοσούλη μετά από 16 αιώνες
AFP, REUTERS / Καθημερινή

[Λεζάντα: Χριστιανοί του Ιράκ παρακολουθούν τη λειτουργία στην εκκλησία του Αγίου Ιωσήφ στη Βαγδάτη. Ο προκαθήμενος της μεγαλύτερης εκκλησίας της χώρας δήλωσε χθες ότι οι εξτρεμιστές του ISIS που καταδιώκουν τους χριστιανούς από τη Μοσούλη είναι χειρότεροι από τον Τζένγκις Χαν και τον εγγονό του Χουλαγκού που κατέστρεψαν τη μεσαιωνική Βαγδάτη.]

Οταν το Ισλαμικό Κράτος του Ιράκ και της Συρίας (ISIS) κατέλαβε τη Μοσούλη στις 10 Ιουνίου, οι χριστιανοί που αποτελούν εδώ και αιώνες ένα από τα κύτταρα της πολυεθνικής αυτής πόλης δεν ανησύχησαν. Οι αντάρτες του ISIS, που εδίωκαν μέλη άλλων μειονοτήτων και εκτελούσαν κυβερνητικούς στρατιώτες, δεν τους πείραξαν. Κάποιοι μάλιστα από τους χριστιανούς που είχαν φύγει προσωρινά από την πόλη επέστρεψαν στις εστίες τους, θεωρώντας ότι μπορούν να συνεχίσουν τη ζωή τους.

Ολα αυτά τελείωσαν απότομα το Σάββατο, όταν το ISIS ανακοίνωσε ότι εκπνέει το τελεσίγραφο, που αφήνει στους χριστιανούς τρεις εναλλακτικές: να ασπασθούν το Ισλάμ, να πληρώσουν έναν ειδικό φόρο ή να «γνωρίσουν το σπαθί». Πολλοί επέλεξαν μια τέταρτη οδό, την οδό της προσφυγιάς, εγκαταλείποντας μια πόλη στην οποία υπήρχε αδιάκοπη χριστιανική παρουσία τους τελευταίους 16 αιώνες.

«Μαζέψαμε όλα μας τα υπάρχοντα και κατευθυνθήκαμε προς την μόνη έξοδο», είπε ο 35χρονος Σαλβάν Νοέλ Μισκούνι. Οι αντάρτες που τους σταμάτησαν τούς ζήτησαν το χρυσάφι τους, με την απειλή της απαγωγής του τετράχρονου παιδιού τους. «Η αδελφή μου άδειασε όλη της την τσάντα με τα χρήματά μας, τα χρυσαφικά και την ταυτότητά της. Ετσι άφησαν το παιδί ελεύθερο και άφησαν το αυτοκίνητο να περάσει». Είναι όμως πράγματι αυτό το τέλος της μακραίωνης παρουσίας των χριστιανών στην πόλη;

O Μισκούνι είπε ότι κάποιες οικογένειες χριστιανών επέλεξαν να μείνουν και βρήκαν άσυλο σε σπίτια μουσουλμάνων γειτόνων τους, οι οποίοι διακινδυνεύουν πολλά κρύβοντάς τους. Δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία για τον αριθμό των χριστιανών προσφύγων, αν και είναι γνωστό ότι προηγουμένως μετριούνταν σε χιλιάδες. Οι χριστιανοί της Μοσούλης είναι ως επί το πλείστον Χαλδαίοι, καθολικό δόγμα του ανατολικού τυπικού. «Μας παραπλάνησαν, γιατί στην αρχή δεν μας απείλησαν, αλλά αφότου εδραιώθηκαν, άρχισαν να επιβάλλουν πάνω μας τους τρομοκρατικούς νόμους τους», είπε ο πατήρ Εμμανουήλ Κέλου, ο οποίος μετακόμισε, μαζί με το ποίμνιό του, από τη Μοσούλη στην πόλη Καρακός, σε απόσταση 30 χιλιομέτρων. Ενα μήνα μετά την κατάληψη της Μοσούλης, οι αντάρτες τύπωσαν φυλλάδια με τα οποία ζητούσαν από τους χριστιανούς να φύγουν, ενώ την Παρασκευή μεγάφωνα ανακοίνωσαν ότι έχουν στη διάθεσή τους μία ημέρα.

Το εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι οι αναλυτές χαρακτηρίζουν τη συμπεριφορά αυτή «ελαστική» σε σχέση με την αντιμετώπιση που επεφύλαξε το ISIS σε μέλη άλλων κοινοτήτων. «Αν λάβει κανείς υπόψη τη συμπεριφορά της ομάδας σε άλλες περιπτώσεις στο παρελθόν, η επιλογή που έδωσαν στους χριστιανούς να φύγουν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως επικράτηση μιας σχετικής μετριοπάθειας», υποστήριξε ο ερευνητής του Κέντρου Μπρούκιγκς στην Ντόχα του Κατάρ, Τσαρλς Λίστερ. Στο ISIS έχουν ενσωματωθεί παλαιά μέλη του κόμματος Μπάαθ του Σαντάμ Χουσεΐν, το οποίο ήταν κοσμικό και είχε στις τάξεις του πολλούς χριστιανούς, όπως τον πρώην αντιπρόεδρο της κυβέρνησης Ταρέκ Αζίζ. Σύμφωνα με αυτή τη θεωρία, το γεγονός ότι επετράπη στους χριστιανούς να φύγουν ήταν «παραχώρηση» προς τις μετριοπαθέστερες συνιστώσες του ΙSIS. Mένει να φανεί πόσο μακριά θα πάει το ISIS στην επιβολή ισλαμικού νόμου καθώς εμπεδώνει τον έλεγχό του σε μια τεράστια περιοχή που ισοδυναμεί με την έκταση της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας και διατρέχει και τις δύο πλευρές των συνόρων Ιράκ-Συρίας. Προηγούμενες προσπάθειες φανατικών ισλαμιστών της Αλ Κάιντα να εδραιωθούν σε σουνιτικές περιοχές του Ιράκ είχαν οδηγήσει σε δημιουργία μετώπου της τοπικής κοινωνίας εναντίον της. «Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε σε ποιο βαθμό θα κατορθώσουν να επιβάλουν τα δικά τους μέτρα κοινωνικού ελέγχου χωρίς να προξενήσουν αντιδράσεις του τοπικού πληθυσμού και άλλων ομάδων ανταρτών», δήλωσε ο ερευνητής Φανάρ Χαντάντ.


Concern and Support for Iraqi Christians Forced by Militants to Flee Mosul
( TIM ARANGO / ΝΥΤ)
BAGHDAD — A day after Christians fled Mosul, the northern city controlled by Islamist extremists, under the threat of death, Muslims and Christians gathered under the same roof — a church roof — here on Sunday afternoon. By the time the piano player had finished the Iraqi national anthem, and before the prayers, Manhal Younis was crying.

“I can’t feel my identity as an Iraqi Christian,” she said, her three little daughters hanging at her side.

A Muslim woman sitting next to her in the pew reached out and whispered, “You are the true original people here, and we are sorry for what has been done to you in the name of Islam.”

The warm scene here was an unusual counterpoint to the wider story of Iraq’s unraveling, as Sunni militants with the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria gain territory and persecute anyone who does not adhere to their harsh version of Islamic law. On Saturday, to meet a deadline by the ISIS militants, most Christians in Mosul, a community almost as old as Christianity itself, left with little more than the clothes they were wearing. 

Some went on foot, their cars having been confiscated; others rode bicycles or motor scooters. Few were able to take anything of value, as militants seized their money and jewelry. Some — just a few, and because they were not healthy enough to flee — submitted to demands that they convert to Islam to avoid being killed.

“There are five Christian families who converted to Islam because they were threatened with death,” said Younadim Kanna, a Christian and a member of Iraq’s Parliament. “They did so just to stay alive.”

On Sunday, outrage came from many corners of Iraq, and beyond.

In a public address, Pope Francis expressed his concern for the Christians of Mosul and other parts of the Middle East, “where they have lived since the beginning of Christianity, together with their fellow citizens, offering a meaningful contribution to the good of society.”

He continued: “Today, they are persecuted. Our brothers are persecuted and hunted away; they have to leave their homes without being allowed to take anything with them.”

Ban Ki-moon, the United Nations secretary general, released a statement condemning “in the strongest terms the systematic persecution of minority populations in Iraq” and particularly the threat against Christians.

And Prime Minister Nuri Kamal al-Maliki, who is struggling to remain in power as Iraq’s political factions negotiate to form a new government, said Sunday, “The atrocities perpetrated by ISIS against our Iraqi citizens, the Christians in Nineveh Province and the attacks on the churches and houses of worship in the areas that fall under their control, reveal without any doubt the terrorist and criminal nature of this extremist group that poses a dangerous threat to the humanity and the heritage and legacy that has been preserved over centuries.”

He called on the “whole world to tighten the siege on those terrorists and stand as one force to confront them.” That was perhaps a reference to the influx of foreign fighters into Iraq, many of whom have also fought in Syria’s civil war. On Sunday, ISIS issued a statement claiming responsibility for two suicide attacks in Baghdad on Saturday, and said that one had been carried out by a German citizen, and the other by a Syrian.

The gathering on Sunday at St. George Chaldean Church, built in 1964 and situated in a Shiite Muslim neighborhood, was as much about Iraqi solidarity as it was a gesture of condemnation for the persecution of Christians. In many ways Iraq’s struggle today is the same as it has been since the country was founded nearly a century ago, at the end of World War I: how to establish a national identity larger than a particular faith or ethnicity.

In the pews Muslims and Christians alike held signs that read, “I’m Iraqi. I’m Christian.” Muhammad Aga, who organized the event over Facebook, spoke, and listed Iraq’s many narrower identities: Christians, Arabs, Kurds, Shabaks, Turkmen, Yazidis, Sunnis and Shiites. “All of those people who carry Iraqi identity,” he said.

The church’s patriarch, Louis Raphael Sako, said, “I carry every Iraqi in my heart.”

After the service, two men, cousins in their 60s, stood in the church courtyard. They grew up in Mosul, and moved to Baghdad as teenagers. They have witnessed much of Iraq’s traumatic history of coups, revolutions, wars and sectarian cleansing, and have stayed the whole time.

“You have to be angry,” said Faiz Faraj, 65, a retired teacher. “You must cry.”

But, he said, “Iraqis have suffered for a long time, but this will pass.”

His 9-year-old granddaughter, Lana Fanar, recited at the service a poem written by a well-known Iraqi poet in 2006, as Iraq was in the grip of sectarian killings. Its words could be spoken of any of Iraq’s previous traumas, or today:

“I cry for my country. I cry for Baghdad. I cry for the history and the glory days. I cry for the artists, for the water, for the trees. I cry for my religion. I cry for my beliefs.”

_Omar al-Jawoshy and Marwa Salman contributed reporting from Baghdad, and Gaia Pianigiani from Rome._


----------



## Costas (Aug 8, 2014)

Iraq crisis: who are the Yazidis and why is Isis hunting them?
The Iraqi ethnic and religious minority descends from some of the region’s most ancient roots and face executions for a reputation as ‘devil worshippers’
(The Guardian)
Reports that Islamic militants have trapped up to 40,000 members of Iraq’s minority communities have spurred the US into considering a military-led humanitarian action.

Most of the trapped people are members of the Yazidi religion, one of Iraq’s oldest minorities. They were forced to flee to Mount Sinjar in the Iraqi north-west region, or face slaughter by an encircling group of Islamic State (Isis) jihadists. The UN has said that roughly 40,000 people – many women and children – have taken refuge in nine locations on the mountain, “a craggy, mile-high ridge identified in local legend as the final resting place of Noah’s ark”.

Gruesome images of brutally slain people have emerged in the past week, as local officials say that at least 500 Yazidis, including 40 children, have been killed, and many more have been threatened with death. Roughly 130,000 residents of the Yazidi stronghold of Sinjar have fled to Dohuk, in Iraqi Kurdistan to the north, or to Irbil.

Reports of violence, repression and murder by Isis and other extremist groups have become increasingly prevalent in Iraq. Christians have also been targeted for their faith. The country’s largest Christian city was all but abandoned on Thursday, as Isis advanced through minority communities in the north-west.

On Thursday, the UNSC condemned the Isis attacks on the Yazidi community, saying those responsible could face trial for crimes against humanity.
Who are the Yazidis?

Estimates put the global number of Yazidis at around 700,000 people, with the vast majority of them concentrated in northern Iraq, in and around Sinjar.
(Χάρτης)
A historically misunderstood group, the Yazidis are predominantly ethnically Kurdish, and have kept alive their syncretic religion for centuries, despite many years of oppression and threatened extermination.

The ancient religion is rumoured to have been founded by an 11th century Ummayyad sheikh, and is derived from Zoroastrianism (an ancient Persian faith founded by a philosopher), Christianity and Islam. The religion has taken elements from each, ranging from baptism (Christianity) to circumcision (Islam) to reverence of fire as a manifestation from God (derived from Zoroastrianism) and yet remains distinctly non-Abrahamic. This derivative quality has often led the Yazidis to be referred to as a sect.

At the core of the Yazidis’ marginalization is their worship of a fallen angel, Melek Tawwus, or Peacock Angel, one of the seven angels that take primacy in their beliefs. Unlike the fall from grace of Satan, in the Judeo-Christian tradition, Melek Tawwus was forgiven and returned to heaven by God. The importance of Melek Tawwus to the Yazidis has given them an undeserved reputation for being devil-worshippers – a notoriety that, in the climate of extremism gripping Iraq, has turned life-threatening.

Under Ottoman rule in the 18th and 19th centuries alone, the Yazidis were subject to 72 genocidal massacres. More recently in 2007, hundreds of Yazidis were killed as a spate of car bombs ripped through their stronghold in northern Iraq. With numbers of dead as close to 800, according to the Iraqi Red Crescent, this was one of the single deadliest events to take place during the American-led invasion.

The Yazidis had been denounced as infidels by Al-Qaida in Iraq, a predecessor of Isis, which sanctioned their indiscriminate killing.

Vian Dakhil, a Yazidi MP in Iraq, broke down in tears on Wednesday, as she called on the parliament and the international community to “Save us! Save us!” from Isis.






Researcher Cale Salih (@callysally) interviewed the Yazidis’ spiritual leader Baba Sheikh for the New York Times last month. She wrote:

The rise of Islamic fundamentalism more broadly has pushed thousands of Yazidis to seek asylum in Europe. According to some estimates, 70,000 people, or about 15% of the Yazidi population in Iraq, fled the country. For a religion that does not accept converts and strongly discourages exogamy, the assimilation of Yazidi youth in Europe threatens the faith’s continued existence. “People have gone out of fear of attacks or fear of racism. This makes it hard to protect the faith,” said Baba Sheikh. [...]

For the past several years, Baba Sheikh, the Yazidis’ spiritual leader, tells me he has canceled the official yearly religious ceremony at Lalesh temple, the holy site of the Yazidis, out of fear of attacks.

Lalesh has reportedly been turned into a refuge for internally displaced Yazidis.


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2014)

Δεν τους είχα ξανακούσει αυτούς και ναι μεν λυπάμαι για τα παθήματά τους, αλλά μοιάζει σα να έχουν βάλει αυτογκόλ στη συνέχιση της θρησκείας τους:


> a religion that does not accept converts and strongly discourages exogamy


----------



## Costas (Aug 8, 2014)

Αυτό βέβαια γράφτηκε σε σχέση με τους νεαρούς πρόσφυγες που έχουν καταφύγει στην Ευρώπη. Το κυρίως ζήτημα εδώ είναι άλλο, δηλ. η δίωξη και η εξόντωσή τους στις περιοχές που ζουν επί αιώνες, και όχι μόνο αυτών αλλά και των Χριστιανών κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2014)

Ε, ναι. Απλά με ξάφνιασε το επιχέιρημα και το παράδοξο ότι δεν δέχονται νέα μέλη και δεν τους αρέσουν οι γάμοι με μη-μέλη.


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2014)

Revisiting Afghanistan: A Conversation with Najibullah
By Alan Brody / Virginia Quarterly Review (χειμώνας 2008)
Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και ομορφογραμμένη αφήγηση με αναφορά στον ισλαμισμό (και στους συνεργάτες του...)


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2014)

SBE said:


> Ε, ναι. Απλά με ξάφνιασε το επιχέιρημα και το παράδοξο ότι δεν δέχονται νέα μέλη και δεν τους αρέσουν οι γάμοι με μη-μέλη.



Ένα θετικό αυτής της εσωστρέφειας είναι ότι δε φοβάσαι πως θα 'ρθουν να σε σφάξουν αν δε γίνεις δικός τους. Live and let live.


----------



## Costas (Dec 6, 2014)

Πάντοτε για τους Χριστιανούς της Μέσης Ανατολής:
(Le Berry)
Le pape François a dénoncé l'exil forcé des chrétiens "chassés du Moyen-orient", dans une allocution vidéo qui doit être diffusée samedi soir à Erbil dans le nord irakien, à l'occasion d'une visite du cardinal Philippe Barbarin.

L'allocution doit être diffusée à l'issue d'une grande procession mariale à Erbil, la capitale du Kurdistan où des dizaines de milliers de membres de la minorité chrétienne ont trouvé refuge après l'offensive du groupe jihadiste sunnite Etat islamique (EI) responsable de persécution et de nettoyage ethnique.

"Les chrétiens sont en train d’être chassés du Moyen-orient, dans la souffrance", s'est ému le souverain pontife qui a pointé la responsabilité de l'EI, sans toutefois nommer ce groupe qui s'est emparé de larges pans de territoire en Irak comme en Syrie voisine, selon le texte de la déclaration reçu par l'AFP.

"C'est surtout par la faute d'un groupe extrémiste et fondamentaliste que ces communautés, spécialement les chrétiens et les yazidis, mais d'autres également, sont parties, et que toutes sont victimes de violences inhumaines à cause de leur identité ethnique et religieuse", a déclaré François.

"Il semble que ces gens ne veuillent pas que nous soyons chrétiens", a-t-il ajouté. "La violence s'en est prise aussi aux lieux saints, aux monuments, aux symboles religieux et au patrimoine culturel, comme si ces chefs religieux voulaient effacer toute trace, toute mémoire de l'autre".

Accompagné d'une délégation d'une centaine de personnes, Mgr Barbarin, archevêque de Lyon, est arrivé vendredi à Erbil pour une visite de deux jours auprès des réfugiés chrétiens d'Orient, à l'occasion de la fête catholique de l'Immaculée Conception.

Samedi, il s'est rendu dans des camps de réfugiés majoritairement chrétiens dans le quartier chrétien de Aïnkawa à Erbil et a présidé avec Mgr Louis-Raphaël 1er Sako, patriarche des Chaldéens, une messe à l'église Mar Elia, entourée de tentes de réfugiés.

(...)

Dimanche, François a lancé un appel à "tous les dirigeants musulmans du monde, politiques, religieux, universitaires" à "se prononcer clairement" contre la violence des jihadistes. Quelques jours plus tard, des dignitaires musulmans ont exhorté les chrétiens du Moyen-Orient à ne pas fuir la région malgré les persécutions des groupes jihadistes.

C'est le deuxième voyage de Mgr Barbarin à Erbil cette année. Il s'y était déjà rendu en juillet après le jumelage des deux diocèses de Lyon et Mossoul, deuxième ville d'Irak tombée en juin aux mains de l'EI et d'où ont fui de très nombreux chrétiens.

Dans un communiqué publié avant son départ pour Erbil, le cardinal a affirmé qu'il s'y rendait "pour alerter, c'est-à-dire montrer le destin de ceux qui sont restés fidèles au Christ et qui pourraient être oubliés dans les méandres de l'histoire".


----------



## Costas (Feb 16, 2015)

Αυτό, αν ισχύει το βίντεο, έγινε στη Λιβύη, σε Αιγύπτιους κόπτες:

Ισλαμιστές αποκεφάλισαν 21 Αιγύπτιους χριστιανούς
(Ef-syn)
Βίντεο που φέρεται να δείχνει τον μαζικό αποκεφαλισμό Κοπτών χριστιανών ομήρων αναρτήθηκε στο διαδίκτυο από εξτρεμιστές στη Λιβύη που διακηρύσσουν την πίστη τους στο Ισλαμικό Κράτος. Το Κάιρο κήρυξε επταήμερο πένθος και ο πρόεδρος της χώρας Αμπντέλ αλ Σίσι συγκάλεσε σε έκτακτη συνεδρίαση το συμβούλιο ασφαλείας. 

Το βίντεο δείχνει τους ομήρους με πορτοκαλί στολές κρατουμένων να οδηγούνται κατά μήκος μιας παραλίας, ο καθένας συνοδευόμενος από έναν μασκοφόρο ένοπλο. Όλοι υποχρεώνονται να γονατίσουν και ένας από τους εξτρεμιστές, που είναι ντυμένος διαφορετικά από τους υπόλοιπους, μιλάει μπροστά στην κάμερα με βορειοαμερικανική προφορά και απευθύνεται προς «όλους τους σταυροφόρους». Ορκιζόμενος στον Αλλάχ ότι «η θάλασσα που κρύβει τη σορό του Οσάμα Μπιν Λάντεν θα βαφτεί με το αίμα τους», ο ένοπλος απειλεί ότι κανείς από αυτούς που τους πολεμάνε «δεν θα νιώσει ασφαλής» και υπόσχεται ότι με την «άδεια του Αλλάχ, θα κατακτήσουν την Ρώμη». 

Μετά ακολουθεί η ταυτόχρονη εκτέλεση και των 21 ομήρων. Οι εξτρεμιστές στη Λιβύη κρατούν εδώ και εβδομάδες του Αιγύπτιους απειλώντας να τους εκτελέσουν. Στο βίντεο αναφέρουν ότι ανήκουν στην «Επαρχία της Τρίπολης του Ισλαμικού Κράτους».


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2015)

Χρειάζομαι λίγο λυσάρι για να καταλάβω όλο το σκεπτικό εδώ. 
Την αναφορά στους σταυροφόρους την καταλαβαίνω, οι Άραβες δεν τους είδαν ποτέ με καλό μάτι —ούτε κι εμείς. 
Η κατάκτηση της Ρώμης τί σχέση έχει; Η Ρωμαϊκή Αυτοκρατορία πάπαλα εδώ και αιώνες. Το Βατικανό —αν εννοούσαν αυτό— έχει τόση σχέση με τους κόπτες όση έχουν κι οι ισλαμιστές. 

Και τέλος, από πότε καθιερώθηκε γενικώς το πορτοκαλί για τους φυλακισμένους;


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2015)

SBE said:


> Και τέλος, από πότε καθιερώθηκε γενικώς το πορτοκαλί για τους φυλακισμένους;



Orange is the new black... 

In July 2014, because the popular television program _Orange Is the New Black_ was making the orange jumpsuits in his prison fashionable, Saginaw County, Michigan Sheriff William Federspiel decided to replace them with traditional black-and-white-striped uniforms. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prison_uniform

Νομίζω ότι με το Γκουντάναμο έγιναν ευρύτερα γνωστές και στο Γκουαντάναμο παραπέμπουν οι στολές που χρησιμοποιούν οι τζιχαντιστές για τους αιχμαλώτους τους.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guantanamo_Bay_detainee_uniforms


----------



## Earion (Feb 16, 2015)

SBE said:


> Χρειάζομαι λίγο λυσάρι για να καταλάβω όλο το σκεπτικό εδώ.
> Την αναφορά στους σταυροφόρους την καταλαβαίνω, οι Άραβες δεν τους είδαν ποτέ με καλό μάτι —ούτε κι εμείς.
> Η κατάκτηση της Ρώμης τί σχέση έχει; Η Ρωμαϊκή Αυτοκρατορία πάπαλα εδώ και αιώνες. Το Βατικανό —αν εννοούσαν αυτό— έχει τόση σχέση με τους κόπτες όση έχουν κι οι ισλαμιστές.



Μην ξεχνάς ότι αυτοί που μιλούν ζουν στο Μεσαίωνα, τότε που και Ρωμαϊκή Αυτοκρατορία (μεσαιωνική) υπήρχε και ο πάπας ήταν ισχυρότατος κοσμικός ηγεμόνας.


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2015)

Το οποίο μας πάει στο άλλο ερώτημα: αν αναφέρονται στη Ρωμαϊκή αυτοκρατορία, σε ποιά απ'όλες αναφέρονται; 
Ή απλώς θεωρούν ότι η ΕΕ είναι διάδοχος της Ρωμαϊκής Αυτοκρατορίας και εννοούν την ΕΕ; Οπότε έχουν πέσει έξω κάτι χιλιόμετρα, στο Στρασβούργο και στις Βρυξέλλες πρέπει να στραφούν.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 16, 2015)

Όσο κι αν φαίνεται παράδοξο η προφητεία για κατάκτηση της Ρώμης κλπ. έχει οθωμανική προέλευση: ο τρούλος του Αγίου Πέτρου είναι η πρωτότυπη Κόκκινη Μηλιά. Οι γερμανομαθείς ας μεταφράσουν αυτό, που είναι ό,τι καλύτερο και σοβαρότερο μπόρεσα να βρω πρόχειρα τώρα.

Μέσα στο 2015 (μου είπαν) είναι να βγει η κριτική έκδοση (και μετάφραση υποθέτω) ενός καταπληκτικού κειμένου του ύστερου 16ου αιώνα με μεγάλη διάδοση στον οθωμανικό κόσμο (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των αραβικών χωρών), το οποίο προφητεύει τη σταδιακή κατάκτηση του κόσμου (με λεπτομέρειες, υποχωρήσεις, ανακατακτήσεις κ.ο.κ.) από τους Οθωμανούς σουλτάνους του μέλλοντος. Η Ρώμη εκεί είναι το κερασάκι.


----------



## Costas (Feb 16, 2015)

Πάντως στον παλιό τους χάρτη η Ιταλία δεν συμπεριλαμβανόταν (παρά την απόβαση των Τούρκων στο Ότραντο το 1470, αν δεν απατώμαι):


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2015)

(Μαρίνο, μου διορθώνεις τονισμούς κλπ αποδόσεις)

*Kızıl Elma* (Κιζίλελμα) -- από το πιο άρθρο της γερμανικής βικιπαίδειας.

Το Κιζίλελμα (Kızıl Elma ή Kızılelma), το Κόκκινο Μήλο (στη γερμανική βιβλιογραφία αναφέρεται επίσης και ως «χρυσό μήλο»), είναι ένα σύμβολο αυτοκρατορικής κυριαρχίας των Τούρκων. Αντιπροσωπεύει τον θρυλικό στόχο των τουρκοθωμανικών κατακτήσεων. Στους Οθωμανούς, το Κόκκινο Μήλο συμβόλιζε καταρχήν και αντίστοιχα με τις ιμπεριαλιστικές επιδιώξεις τους αρχικά την Κωνσταντινούπολη και τη Βουδαπέστη, μετά τη Ρώμη και αργότερα τη Βιέννη. Στο άλμπουμ (?) του Αχμέτ Α' (περί το 1610) απεικονίζονται πολλοί σουλτάνοι με ένα κόκκινο μήλο στο χέρι.

Η προέλευση ή η αρχική ιστορία αυτής της φράσης ή αυτής της ερμηνείας της έννοιας του κόκκινου μήλου δεν είναι σαφής.

Το κόκκινο μήλο παρουσιάζει ταυτίσεις με τη χρυσή σφαίρα των χριστιανών αυτοκρατόρων και βασιλέων και αποτελεί διαπολιτισμικό σύμβολο.

Από τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα, οι εκπρόσωποι του εθνικιστικού ρεύματος του τουρανισμού τοποθετούν το Κόκκινο Μήλο στο Τουράν, στην κεντρική Ασία. Σήμερα, το Κόκκινο Μήλο αποτελεί κυρίως σύμβολο τουρανισμικών πόθων.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 16, 2015)

Ουδεμία διόρθωση έχω :) Και το άλμπουμ, αν δεν απατώμαι, σωστά είναι άλμπουμ: πρόκειται για ένα λεύκωμα με εικόνες από την καθημερινή ζωή, αλλά και προσωπογραφίες των μέχρι τότε σουλτάνων.


----------



## Earion (Feb 16, 2015)

Συμπληρωματικά: το άρθρο της ελληνικής Βικιπαίδειας για την *Κόκκινη Μηλιά* (αναπαραγωγή από το Λεξικό του Ηλίου),

οι σχετικές σελίδες από τις Παραδόσεις του Νικολάου Πολίτη Μελέται όπου και αναφορά σε υποσημείωση σε κάτι που μοιάζει με την προφητεία, την έκδοση της οποίας προαναγγέλλει ο Δύτης:
Η προφητεία αύτη εδημοσιεύθη «εκ χειρογράφων γερόντων Τούρκων θεολόγων» εν τη κατά τα μέσα του ΙΣΤ΄ αιώνος εκδοθείση συλλογή διατριβών περί της τουρκικής ιστορίας υπό του Sansovino. Παρέλαβον δ’ αυτήν εκ γερμανικής μεταφράσεως εν τω περιοδικώ συγγράμματι Das Ausland (1828, αρ. 93, σ. 372), όπου και η εξήγησις της εννοίας των λέξεων κόκκινον μήλον. Το αυτό περιοδικόν δημοσιεύει και λατινικήν μετάφρασιν αυτής της προφητείας εκ του περσικού κειμένου υπό Georgiewitz, ασημάντους τινάς έχουσαν παραλλαγάς: « Imperator noster veniet, gentilium regnum capiet, rubrum malum capiet, subjugabit. Septem usque ad annos ethnicorum gladios si non resurrexit, duodecim usque ad annos in eos dominabitur, domum aedificabit, vineam plantabit, hortos saepe muniet et filium et filiam habebit; duodecim post annos christianorum gladius insurgent, qui et Turcam retrorsum profligabit ».​ 
Μετάφραση του παραπάνω λατινικού, εκτός από τη σελίδα του Πολίτη, βρίσκω και εδώ, όπου ο Περτίναξ μεταφέρει συνοπτικά το περιεχόμενο του άρθρου του Κωνσταντίνου Ρωμαίου, «Η _Κόκκινη Μηλιά_ των εθνικών μας θρύλων», _Επετηρίς Εταιρείας Βυζαντινών Σπουδών_ 23 (1953) σ. 676-688.

Ένα πρόχειρο συμπέρασμα είναι ότι στην αρχή της ιστορίας βρίσκεται ένας Ευρωπαίος (Κροάτης; Ούγγρος;) του 16ου αιώνα, ο Βαρθολομαίος Γεωργίεβιτς, ο οποίος αιχμαλωτίστηκε από τους Τούρκους στη μάχη του Μοχάτς (1526), έζησε μαζί τους πολλά χρόνια και έγραψε γι' αυτούς. Αν θέλει να διαβάσει κανείς τον ταραχώδη βίο του, ας αρχίσει από εδώ, κι ας συνεχίσει με το άρθρο του Kenneth M. Setton «Bartholomaeus Georgievicz and the "Red Apple"» (βλ. εδώ).

Επειδή το βιβλίο του Γεωργίεβιτς βρίσκεται στο Διαδίκτυο, μπορεί κανείς να διαβάσει από το πρωτότυπο (σ. 109) τόσο τη μεταφορά της προφητείας από τα τουρκικά (οι τουρκομαθείς ανάμεσά μας, φαντάζομαι, θα επιχειρήσουν να την ανασυστήσουν):
*Vaticinium Infidelium lingua Turcica*

Patissahomoz ghelur, Ciaferun menleketi alur, keuzul almai alur, Kapzeiler, iedi y ladegh Giaur keleci csikmasse, on ikiyladegh onlaron beghligh eder : cui iapar, baghi diker bahcsai baghlar, oglikezi olur : onichi yldenssora Hristianon Keleci csichar, ol Turchi gheressine tus chure.​ 
όσο και τη λατινική μετάφραση (με ασήμαντες διαφορές από αυτήν που δίνει ο Πολίτης):
*Interpretatio*

Imperator noster veniet, ethnici Principis regnum capiet, rubrum quoque pomum capiet, in suam potestatem rediget : quod si septimum usque annum Christianorum gladius non insurrexit, usque ad duodecimum annum eis dominabitur. Domos aedificabit, vineas plantabit, hortos sepibus emuniet, liberos procreabit, et post duodecimum annum (ex quo rubrum pomum in illius potestatem redactum fuerit) apparebit Christianorum gladius, qui Turcam quaquaversum in fugam aget.

Ο αυτοκράτοράς μας θα έρθει, θα κυριέψει το βασίλειο των ειδωλολατρών, θα αδράξει το κόκκινο μήλο, και θα το έχει στην κατοχή του. Αν μέχρι την έβδομη χρονιά δεν ανασυρθεί από το θηκάρι το ξίφος (_κιλίτς_) των χριστιανών, ο αυτοκράτορας θα ηγεμονεύει επάνω τους μέχρι το δωδέκατο χρόνο. Θα στήσει σπίτια (=παλάτια), θα φυτέψει αμπέλια, θα προστατέψει τα περβόλια του με μάντρες, θα γεννήσει παιδιά, και μετά τη δωδέκατη χρονιά (από τότε που θα επανέρθει στην κατοχή του το κόκκινο μήλο) θα εμφανιστεί το ξίφος των χριστιανών, που αυτό θα τρέψει σε φυγή τον Τούρκο απ' όπου κι αν βρίσκεται.​


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2015)

Χμ... Αυτό το περί κόκκινου μήλου = μεγάλη και ισχυρή πόλη ελπίζω να μην το ακούσει ο Ερντογάν και λέει μετά ότι Τούρκοι ίδρυσαν τη Νέα Υόρκη.


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2015)

SBE said:


> Χμ... Αυτό το περί κόκκινου μήλου = μεγάλη και ισχυρή πολή ελπίζω να μην το ακούσει ο Ερντογάν και λέει μετά ότι Τούρκοι ίδρυσαν τη Νέα Υόρκη.



Start spreading the news, I'm leaving today
I want to be a part of it, Yeni York, Yeni York... 






This is our one minute advertisement for the launch of Turkish Edition of The New York Times.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 17, 2015)

Costas said:


> Πάντως στον παλιό τους χάρτη η Ιταλία δεν συμπεριλαμβανόταν (παρά την απόβαση των Τούρκων στο Ότραντο το 1470, αν δεν απατώμαι)



Pulverized Human skull in pharmacological preparations: Possible evidence from the "martyrs of Otranto" (southern Italy, 1480)



Earion said:


> τη μεταφορά της προφητείας από τα τουρκικά (οι τουρκομαθείς ανάμεσά μας, φαντάζομαι, θα επιχειρήσουν να την ανασυστήσουν):
> *Vaticinium Infidelium lingua Turcica*
> 
> Patissahomoz ghelur, Ciaferun menleketi alur, keuzul almai alur, Kapzeiler, iedi y ladegh Giaur keleci csikmasse, on ikiyladegh onlaron beghligh eder : cui iapar, baghi diker bahcsai baghlar, oglikezi olur : onichi yldenssora Hristianon Keleci csichar, ol Turchi gheressine tus chure.



Padışahımız gelür, kâfirin memleketi alur, kızıl elmayı alur, kabz eyler, yedi yıla dek gâvur kılıcı çıkmazsa, oniki yıla dek onlarun beğliğ eder: köy yapar, bağı diker, bahçeyi bağlar, oğul kızı olur: oniki yıldan sonra hırıstiyanun kılıcı çıkar, ol Türkü gerisine ???. (Το ρήμα στο τέλος δεν).


----------



## Marinos (Feb 17, 2015)

daeman said:


> Start spreading the news, I'm leaving today
> I want to be a part of it, Yeni York, Yeni York...
> 
> 
> ...



Α, τι μου θύμισες τώρα όμως!


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Pulverized Human skull in pharmacological preparations: Possible evidence from the "martyrs of Otranto" (southern Italy, 1480)



Περισσότερα γλαφυρά για την άλωση του Ότραντο, για μάρτυρες και νεκροκεφαλές, εδώ: Otranto.



Marinos said:


> Padışahımız gelür, kâfirin memleketi alur, kızıl elmayı alur, kabz eyler, yedi yıla dek gâvur kılıcı çıkmazsa, oniki yıla dek onlarun beğliğ eder: köy yapar, bağı diker, bahçeyi bağlar, oğul kızı olur: oniki yıldan sonra hırıstiyanun kılıcı çıkar, ol Türkü gerisine ???. (Το ρήμα στο τέλος δεν).



Δύτη, δεν την κάνουμε μαζί την έκδοση, να πάρουμε και τη δόξα;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 17, 2015)

Το κείμενο που ανέφερα (το υπό έκδοση) είναι πάντως πολύ μεγαλύτερο και λεπτομερέστερο από την προφητεία που παραθέτει ο Γεώργεβιτς. Μιλάμε για εναλλακτική ιστορία σε βάθος χιλιετίας (αν θυμάμαι καλά), με ονόματα σουλτάνων, κατάκτηση του Νέου Κόσμου και δε συμμαζεύεται.


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2015)

Μάλιστα, ώστε ο Φραγκίσκος αγιοποίησε τους μάρτυρες του Ότραντο το 2013! Εγώ νόμιζα πως οι μάρτυρες κηρύσσονται άγιοι αμέσως, με το μαρτύριό τους. Αν είναι έτσι, τότε αυτό θα πρέπει να συμβεί και με τους 21 Κόπτες.


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2015)

Ασσύριοι χριστιανοί θύματα των εξτρεμιστών
Νικόλας Ζηργάνος / Εφ Συν

Οι Ασσύριοι χριστιανοί της Συρίας είναι τα νέα θύματα της συλλογικής ευθύνης στον «πόλεμο κατά των απίστων» που εξαπέλυσε το Ισλαμικό Κράτος. Δεκάδες χωριά μιας από τις αρχαιότερες χριστιανικές κοινότητες της Μέσης Ανατολής ερήμωσαν μετά τις επιδρομές των φανατικών σουνιτών που μάχονται για τον έλεγχο περιοχών στα σύνορα Συρίας-Ιράκ, κοντά στα κουρδικά εδάφη.

Τουλάχιστον 100 Ασσύριοι χριστιανοί πιάστηκαν αιχμάλωτοι από τους εξτρεμιστές, ενώ πάνω από 5.000 οικογένειες εγκατέλειψαν τις εστίες τους αυτή την εβδομάδα και βρήκαν προσωρινό (;) καταφύγιο στις υπό κουρδικό έλεγχο πόλεις της Συρίας, Χασάκα και Καμισλί. Σύμφωνα με εκπρόσωπο της ασσυριακής κοινότητας οι όμηροι είναι στην πλειονότητά τους γυναίκες και παιδιά και απηύθυνε δραματική έκκληση για βοήθεια.

Η εκπρόσωπος του Στέιτ Ντιπάρτμεντ, Τζεν Ψάκι, δήλωσε ότι «το Ισλαμικό Κράτος στοχοποιεί μία ακόμη θρησκευτική μειονότητα και αποδεικνύει την ωμή και απάνθρωπη στάση του απέναντι σε όλους όσοι δεν συμφωνούν με τους διχαστικούς στόχους του. Το Ισλαμικό Κράτος συνεχίζει να διαπράττει το απόλυτο κακό σε βάρος αθώων όλων των θρησκευμάτων, με την πλειονότητα των θυμάτων να είναι μουσουλμάνοι».

Σύμφωνα με τους Ασσύριους, οι τρομοκράτες του Ισλαμικού Κράτους θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τους ομήρους ως ανθρώπινες ασπίδες απέναντι στους βομβαρδισμούς που πραγματοποιούν τα μαχητικά αεροσκάφη της διεθνούς συμμαχίας. Οι τζιχαντιστές κατέλαβαν δέκα χωριά της περιοχής, κατέστρεψαν τις εκκλησίες και συνέλαβαν όσους κατοίκους δεν πρόλαβαν να εγκαταλείψουν εγκαίρως την περιοχή.
(...)


----------



## Costas (Mar 26, 2015)

Pakistani Christians Fight Back
ALI SETHI / NYT

LAHORE, Pakistan — LAST Monday, this city was briefly overrun with bands of sloganeering, stick-wielding youths. The demonstrators threw stones at police officers, burned car tires and smashed windows. One gang even plundered a 7Up truck, guzzling its goods before transfixed TV cameras. (I watched the footage — slow-mo jets of sparkly liquid, with strains of horror-movie music playing in the background — that night on the Internet.) There was a euphoric edge to the riots, apparent even when they took a grotesquely violent turn with the lynching of two men.

Who were these vandals? And what, if anything, did their actions demonstrate?

If you went by the original news bulletins, they were Christians reacting to a suicide bombing the day before of two churches in Youhanabad, a low-income area of Lahore that is home to some 100,000 Christians. A faction of the Pakistani Taliban claimed responsibility for the attack, which killed 15 people and injured dozens. The rioters’ anger was directed at Pakistan’s state and society, which had repeatedly failed to protect them from Islamist extremists. According to one estimate, in the last two years there have been 36 targeted attacks on Pakistani Christians, 265 Christian deaths from suicide bombings and 21 “persecutions” of Christians under Pakistan’s blasphemy law. To their credit, several TV anchors ran heart-rending montages of recent incidents in which Muslim mobs or terrorists had shot, bombed or burned Pakistani Christians.

But by last Tuesday the conversation had changed, after it was established that the two men lynched by the Christian mob were blameless Muslims who happened to be near the churches when the explosions took place. (Police officers had apprehended the men on suspicion of abetting the bombers, but quickly gave them up to the rioters.) The news of their innocence gave the debates a kind of retributive equilibrium, allowing Muslim politicians to spar with Christian leaders about the other community’s excesses before rolling out their convenient conclusions: All of Pakistan was under threat from Islamist terrorists, even if religious minorities were especially vulnerable; the attack on the Christians was no different from attacks on Shiites and Ahmadis, two sects that have also been targeted by hard-line Sunni groups. 

The message — that the bombing of two churches was no big deal in this war-torn country — was not lost on anyone.

But Pakistani Christians have a strong claim to being the country’s most anciently marginalized group, their predicament made all the more intractable by the silence that surrounds it.

This silence is not just about religion; it is also about caste. Most of Pakistan’s 2.8 million Christians are descended from low-caste tribes converted by Anglican and Catholic missionaries during the period of British rule. Dwelling mainly in Punjab Province, these tribes were associated with menial occupations such as sweeping and carcass collection, and had for centuries borne the corresponding stigmas of ritual pollution and “untouchability.” By converting to Christianity — so the missionaries claimed — these long-oppressed peoples were embracing a life of salvation and dignity. (It is true that attachment to the church could enable access to education and the resources of the colonial state, and thereby bring about qualitative changes in the lives of former “untouchables,” many of whom took on Anglo-Saxon names to consolidate their new identities.)

But the creation of Pakistan in 1947 — and its subsequent slide into the exclusionary politics of religion — has proved disastrous for the Christians’ security. Unlike in India, where the pressures of representative government and an ostensibly secular polity have offered some protection to disenfranchised castes, Pakistan’s undemocratic state has never accepted caste as a legitimate political category, preferring to use religion as an all-encompassing tool for mobilization. This has helped its dictators and autocrats amass power — prolonging their tenures, stifling dissent and building nuclear bombs. But it has undermined the country’s most vulnerable community twofold: Pakistani Christians have both lost their claim to caste-based affirmative action and acquired the hazardous, Taliban-baiting title of a “religious minority.”

What we have, then, is the peculiar despair of a people who are unable to articulate their real grievance, a people who have no political parties or voting blocs of their own, who have only churches and pastors and the eternal motifs of suffering and deliverance to see them through this dark period.

To live in present-day Pakistan is to know all this in one’s bones. It is to recognize a welter of prejudices related to the word “Christian,” with its caste associations of waste and blood and a rarely acknowledged but ingrained sense of primordial difference. Indeed, it is to know a long-buried secret about this “Islamic” country, a secret about how religion is used to paper over caste, class and political tensions that threaten, with ever-growing frequency, to rupture the fabric of its society.

Last week’s riots, which were instigated by a religious attack, brought a long-oppressed community’s fury to the fore. In that sense they are a sign of things to come. Anyone walking the streets of Pakistan would do well to remember that.


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2015)

Το καλό που σας θέλω, κάντε ένα σεμινάριο στο Κοράνι, μπορεί να σας χρειαστεί σε κανένα...κουίζ:
(The Guardian)
The dawn raid on students in Garissa [Κένυα] – estimated to be al-Shabaab’s 17th attack in Kenya in three years – came with a harrowing echo of what caught the world’s attention at the Westgate shopping mall. The militants claimed to have taken Christians hostage while sparing Muslims.

In the 2013 atrocity in Nairobi, al-Shabaab gunmen asked captives to recite verses of the Qur’an or name relatives of the prophet Muhammad. Those who answered wrong were shot dead. A Jewish man reportedly saved himself by writing Qur’anic scripture on his hand to memorise.


----------



## Earion (Apr 3, 2015)

Μπα, μην τα παρουσιάζεις τόσο δύσκολα. Δε θέλει κόπο, τρόπο θέλει. Σηκώνεις ψηλά το δείκτη του δεξιού σου χεριού και λες αργά, δυνατά και καθαρά:
*Λα ιλλάχα ιλλά Αλλάχ, Μουχάμμαντ ρασούλ-ου-’λλάχ* 
(La Ilaha Illa Allah, Muhammad Rasulu Allah).

Μετά βέβαια πρέπει να κάνεις περιτομή...


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2015)

Κακώς το έβαλα εδώ, μπερδεύτηκα: αν μπορείτε να το μεταφέρετε στις Διώξεις του κοπτικού στοιχείου στην Αίγυπτο (οι οποίες βέβαια πρέπει να γίνουν Διώξεις των χριστιανών σε Ασία και Αφρική --όχι πως δεν σφάζουν και μουσουλμάνους, αλλά δεν είναι το θέμα του νήματος), καλά θα είναι. Γιατί εδώ δεν μιλάμε για "επεισόδια" αλλά για κηρυγμένο πόλεμο.


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2015)

Costas said:


> ... αν μπορείτε να το μεταφέρετε στις Διώξεις του κοπτικού στοιχείου στην Αίγυπτο (οι οποίες βέβαια πρέπει να γίνουν Διώξεις των χριστιανών σε Ασία και Αφρική --όχι πως δεν σφάζουν και μουσουλμάνους, αλλά δεν είναι το θέμα του νήματος)...



Έγινε, και το ένα και το άλλο.  Σαλάμ αλέκουμ, Κωσταντάν.


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2015)

Merci m'sieur!


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2015)

Εάριε, άμα σου πουν αυτό το ξέρουνε κι οι κότες, για πες μας τα γενεαλογικά του Προφήτη, τί θα πεις;


----------



## Earion (Apr 5, 2015)

Ότι είμαι νεοφώτιστος και φλέγομαι να τα μάθω όλα μέχρι την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια. :twit:

Σοβαρά τώρα: η απαγγελία της Ομολογίας Πίστεως (Σάχαντα, Shahada) καθιστά το πρόσωπο του ομολογούντος απαραβίαστο. Απλά πρέπει κι ο άλλος να βεβαιωθεί ότι είσαι ειλικρινής (βλ. οι προϋποθέσεις). Και ούτε σκέψη από τη μεριά του νεοφώτιστου για υπαναχώρηση, γιατί από τη στιγμή που προφέρεις την ομολογία της πίστης, κάθε οπισθοχώρηση τιμωρείται με θάνατο.

Και βεβαίως ισχύει αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω: περιτομή. :woot:


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2015)

Earion said:


> Ότι είμαι νεοφώτιστος και φλέγομαι να τα μάθω όλα μέχρι την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια. :twit:
> ...



[h=1]Μάθε, παιδί μου, το Κοράνι[/h]


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2015)

> Ότι είμαι νεοφώτιστος και φλέγομαι να τα μάθω όλα μέχρι την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια. :twit:



Ε, εντάξει, σε αφήνουμε για την ώρα. Μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου. 
Εκτός αν αποφασίσει ο τύπος με τη χατζάρα ότι τον δουλεύεις ή εφαρμόσει λογική ο Αλλάχ ξέρει να ξεχωρίσει τους δικούς του. 



> Και βεβαίως ισχύει αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω: περιτομή. :woot:



Αυτό είναι δίλημμα επιπέδου τα λεφτά σου ή τη ζωή σου, όπου ο ληστευόμενος είναι ο Μπιλ Γκειτς και τα λεφτά είναι ό,τι έχει στο πορτοφόλι του. Άσε που το ιντερνέτιο μου λέει ότι οι ενήλικοι προσυλητοί δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν περιτομή, οι γνώμες των ειδικών διίστανται (και μάλλον τείνουν προς το "άμα είναι να το χάσουμε το μέλος, δεν κοιτάμε, δεν ρωτάμε").


----------



## Earion (Jun 19, 2015)

*«Κάτω τα χέρια από τον Ρωμιό γείτονά μου» – Πρωτοβουλία Τούρκων στη Χαλκηδόνα της Πόλης*

Η Επιτροπή Εναντίον των Διακρίσεων και του Ρατσισμού του Συλλόγου Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων, και ειδικότερα το Γραφείο Κωνσταντινούπολης, διοργάνωσε στην οδό Μπαχριγιέ εκδήλωση διαμαρτυρίας για την εμπρηστική επίθεση εναντίον του ελληνορθόδοξου ναού της Αγίας Τριάδας στη Χαλκηδόνα, στην ασιατική πλευρά της Πόλης. Στη διαμαρτυρία, στην οποία έδωσαν τον τίτλο «Είμαστε υπεύθυνοι για την ασφάλεια των Ρωμιών γειτόνων μας», μοίρασαν σχετικά φυλλάδια στους διερχομένους και απηύθυναν έκκληση προς τους κατοίκους της Χαλκηδόνας καλώντας τους να προστατέψουν τους Ρωμιούς γείτονές τους από κάθε είδους επιθέσεις.

«Δεν θα επιτρέψουμε επιθέσεις εναντίον των Ρωμιών γειτόνων μας», δήλωσαν κατηγορηματικά τα μέλη της Επιτροπής κατά την κινητοποίησή τους στην Κωνσταντινούπολη.

Η εμπρηστική επίθεση εναντίον της εκκλησίας της Αγίας Τριάδας, έγινε στις 9 Ιουνίου και όπως φαίνεται δεν προκάλεσε μόνο την αντίδραση των Ρωμιών.

Πριν αρχίσει το μοίρασμα της γραπτής έκκλησης στους κατοίκους της Χαλκηδόνας, η Μεράλ Τσιλντίρ διάβασε γραπτή ανακοίνωση μπροστά από την εκκλησία, στην οποία τόνισε ότι οι Ρωμιοί της Πόλης είναι αυτόχθονες, ενώ έκανε αναφορά στα γεγονότα της 6-7 Σεπτεμβρίου 1955 λέγοντας:

«Σ’ αυτήν τη χώρα και σ’ αυτήν την πόλη οι Ρωμιοί υπέστησαν και υπέφεραν πολλά. Ως αποτέλεσμα μιας επιχείρησης που οργανώθηκε από το κράτος, δεκάδες χιλιάδες εξαγριωμένοι εγκάθετοι πυρπόλησαν και λεηλάτησαν εκκλησίες, ανέσκαψαν τάφους, ξέθαψαν λείψανα ανθρώπων. Έκαψαν ζωντανούς ιερωμένους, βίασαν γυναίκες, λεηλάτησαν σπίτια και καταστήματα. Όμως ο πραγματικός στόχος ήταν οι Ρωμιοί της Πόλης, με αφορμή την Κύπρο».

Η Τσιλντίρ θύμισε ότι το τουρκικό κράτος απέλασε το 1964 τους Ρωμιούς από την Πόλη, ενώ με τις πολιτικές εκτουρκισμού που ακολούθησε άλλαξε την εθνογραφική σύνθεση και έκανε εθνοκάθαρση στην Ίμβρο – τουρκικά αποκαλούμενη Γκιοκτσέαντα. Συνεχίζοντας είπε ότι οι φραστικές επιθέσεις και οι προσβολές εναντίον των Ρωμιών συνεχίζονται και σήμερα.

Αφού ανέφερε ότι ο αριθμός των Ρωμιών, που κατοικούν χιλιάδες χρόνια σ’ αυτά τα χώματα, ως αποτέλεσμα αυτών των πολιτικών έχει πέσει στις 2.000, τόνισε:

«Εμείς είμαστε υπεύθυνοι για την καταστροφή αυτών των ανθρώπων. Πρέπει να νιώθουμε ντροπή, και νιώθουμε ντροπή γι’ αυτό που έγινε. Είμαστε υπεύθυνοι για την ασφάλεια των Ρωμιών γειτόνων μας, για τους λατρευτικούς τους χώρους. Καταδικάζουμε το ρατσισμό. Δεν θα επιτρέψουμε επιθέσεις εναντίον των γειτόνων μας».

Από εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2015)

Ξέρω ότι είναι καθιερωμένη ονομασία, αλλά το Ρωμιός εδώ μου φαίνεται προσβλητικό. 
Και στο κάτω κάτω, γιατί όχι των χριστιανών; Εξαιρούνται οι άλλοι χριστιανοί από τις εκδηλώσεις βίας;


----------



## Earion (Jun 20, 2015)

Μα πρόκειται για εκδήλωση βίας ειδικά εναντίον Ρωμιών. Τους οποίους οι Τούρκοι ονομάζουν Ρωμιούς από τους παλιούς καιρούς, και αρνούνται (όχι χωρίς ιστορική δικαιολογία) να ονομάσουν Γιουνάν. (Γιουνάν είναι γι' αυτούς αυστηρά οι υπήκοοι του ελληνικού κράτους).


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2015)

Μα και οι ίδιοι έτσι αυτοπροσδιορίζονται, απ' όσο ξέρω, τουλάχιστον όσοι επιθυμούν να διαφοροποιηθούν από τους Ελλαδίτες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2015)

Είπα ότι το ξέρω. 
Αυτό δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2015)

Πώς μπορεί να είναι προσβλητικό, αν οι ίδιοι αυτοπροσδιορίζονται έτσι;


----------

